# MAU - Magnetic Resources



## troppojoe (24 May 2007)

Hi all,
Anyone else hold these guys???
If so what is your opinion??

http://www.magres.com.au/

I expect big things from these guys in the near future!

Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2007)

troppojoe said:


> I expect big things from these guys in the near future!




Hi Joe - Could you please elaborate a little further about what sort of big things you expect from MAU?

Thanks!


----------



## Bluebeard (19 January 2010)

This one could be a goer. Recently they have had some good announcements and one director picked up 589,812 shares which cost $233,703. The purchase was made on the market. Average price according to my calculation is 39.6c per share. Share price at the moment is around 50c. This one is definately on my watchlist. Also note that this company doesnt have alot of shares on issue as well, so any good results in the future could send this one rocketing upwards.


----------



## Speculator (17 February 2010)

Released on the 17th

..............

As part of its expanded search for iron ore close to existing infrastructure, Magnetic Resources has commenced a 3,480sq km high resolution aeromagnetic survey of its tenements over multiple target areas in the SW of WA (ASX release 22 January 2010). The aeromagnetic survey being carried out by GPX Surveys, will comprise some 16,280 line-km of flying on 250m line-spacings, in areas where much of the historic aeromagnetic data is based on line-spacings of 1,600m. Only 20% of the survey has been completed to date yet 32km of new iron targets have already been outlined over two separate areas near Wubin and Lake Goorly. This brings the total strike length of iron targets identified from recent aeromagnetic surveys to more than 100km.

Preliminary interpretation of the surveyed areas north of Wubin has identified eight main target areas covering a total strike length of 24km of potential iron formations as shown in the attached map. One of the target areas covers a mapped outcropping banded iron formation (BIF) occurrence.
The targets within the Wubin area are all within 12km of the Wubin-Perenjori railway line which passes through the tenements, highlighting the proximity of this tenement area to existing infrastructure. One large oval target 5km x 2km in area is only 200m from the railway line. Magnetic is cognisant of the proximity of the old Koolanooka iron ore mine 60km to the north of Wubin, where historically 5Mt of direct shipping iron ore (DSO) was shipped between 1966 and 1974.

The Lake Goorly area preliminary data show five target areas covering a total strike length of 8km of potential iron formations three of which cover mapped outcropping BIF occurrences. The Lake Goorly area is approximately 35km from the railway line at Wubin. The preliminary survey results confirm Magnetic’s interpretation of the low resolution regional aeromagnetic data and Magnetic is greatly encouraged by these early results,
with 80% of the survey yet to be completed. Field reconnaissance and sampling of the identified targets for both magnetite and DSO is in preparation. Further results of the aeromagnetic survey will be released as they come to hand.

...................

Interesting to see no posts since ann release.

Exciting future for this stock, personally looking forward to see what April brings 

Disc: Bought a parcel on 15th and plan to hold for two years unless news tells me otherwise.


----------



## troppojoe (2 March 2010)

Here she goes, latest results are out on the aeromag at wubin and dalwallinu. 150km strike length, with a detailed follow up to follow. Broken thru the 50 to 51 cent resistance and has jumped to 62. Lets see if she holds.


----------



## Bluebeard (1 July 2010)

This one down to high 30s from there highs of around 60. Anyone still following this one? I also noticed that from January management has continued to buy shares- alot of shares!


----------



## Tukker (4 August 2010)

Chart looks like its ready to pop. Can anyone else see an ascending triangle forming here?  Volume is a bit low to justify it really. Nothing dodgy that i can see.







Comments, critisizms, cookies?


----------



## Bluebeard (12 August 2010)

Im no chart expert but it seems to be developing a base? Price into the mid30s now. Probably needs some news now to move it forwards. The overall markets arent helping this one either. Id be interested in getting someone whose better with charts to give us there opinion here.


----------



## piggybank (4 March 2014)

Up a 100% in a month but very low liquidity


----------



## barney (7 January 2019)

Big jump off the recent lows today on a sniff of good news. (currently up 52%)

Results are pending for a recent 40 hole drilling programme …… maybe someone has some knowledge of the assay results

Bit of nearology assistance with the 15Mt (@1.4g/t) Jupiter deposit just up the road as well.  Very tightly held!


----------

